

Why Are Investors Fleeing Equities? Hint: It’s Not the Computers - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/08/06/why-are-investors-fleeing-equities-hint-its-not-the-computers/?nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120807

======
stephengillie
_Consider this: Of 878 students at 18 high schools across 11 different states
surveyed by the Financial Literacy Group, three-quarters of them said they
agreed with this statement: “The stock market is rigged mostly to benefit
greedy Wall Street bankers.”_

I'm not sure how the impressions of high schoolers create an atmosphere of
uncertainty and unconfidence in the stock market.

